# A Few sIL Longbeards!



## sILlogger (May 5, 2009)

pics are a week or so old, but i just got the time to put them up here. my gf and i got tags to go turkey hunting this year. she went deer hunting with me last fall but she never got a shot on anything. so we went turkey hunting and i had told her that i was gonna let her shoot the first tom that came in and she wanted to shoot. we hunted friday and saturday morning and didn't see or hear anything, it was windy and the birds were being quiet. we set there for a couple hours and then decided to pack out. got the the truck and started down the road and seen about a dozen turkeys in the field. parked the truck and stalked in a got set up. turkeys were across the field about 400 yards and went into the woods. after about 20 minutes that started filtering back out. a tom came into the decoy and the girlfriend put the hurtings to it with a 30 yard shot at 9:30 a.m.. 22ish lbs, 3/4" spurs, 9" beard. a great first bird. 










So that tagged her out and left me with a tag. i went back out sunday morning and seen 12, (3 jakes and 9 hens) but no gobblers, monday morning i adjusted my plan and moved across the field to where i was sure they would come out. got in and set the decoy up before dark. the turkeys were gobbling their heads off before the sun came up. as soon as i could start seeing i spotted a hen in the field. shortly after that a big gobbler came across the field in full strut. these birds were about 200 yds out. a couple minutes later birds started funnelling out of the woods, there was a group about 150 yds out and a gobbler at 100 yds. i clucked a couple times and they didn't even act like i was there. 3 jakes in the group seen my decoy and started running in a straight line at me, the closed gobbler seen it and then came running too. i had 4 turkeys running full speed right at me, gobbler in front followed by 3 jakes. i got the gun ready and was expecting them to stop at the decoy (18 yards) but the birds ran right past the decoy! I dropped the gobbler at 11 yards with my 870 with 3" 5 shot Winchesters. It darn near took the birds head off. 20 ish lbs, 7/8" spurs, 11" beard. i had the bird killed, packed up, and was down the rode bs'ing with my buddies by 6:30 a.m. all in an a good turkey season.


----------



## Metals406 (May 5, 2009)

Nice! 

It's not always possible to get the other half to go do stuff like that.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 5, 2009)

nice birds!


----------

